# Japanese Toolbox Build



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

*Design, Milling and Layout*

This project has been a long time coming. Since I got the woodworking bug over a year ago, one of the projects I've been thinking about has been a traditional Japanese style toolbox for my growing set of tools. I got the wood for the project from a professional woodworker selling his off-cuts almost a year ago in anticipation of this project. But time, and the growing sense of "don't mess it up" led to constant excuses for not starting. Since my last woodworking class ended last week, I thought it was time.

Inspired by countless number of Japanese toolboxes I've seen in books, online, and on LJ, I've been sketching a design on a whiteboard near our front door for the last couple weeks. I finally settled on a design, not without trepidation (specifically on the strength of some of the joinery), and decided this long weekend was my chance.

The day started with a lot of hand milling, and using my new shooting board. This was followed by a long session of layout. A lot of the tough joinery layout is complete, but the remainder will have to wait till tomorrow. Exhausting day, but a good one.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

siavosh said:


> *Design, Milling and Layout*
> 
> This project has been a long time coming. Since I got the woodworking bug over a year ago, one of the projects I've been thinking about has been a traditional Japanese style toolbox for my growing set of tools. I got the wood for the project from a professional woodworker selling his off-cuts almost a year ago in anticipation of this project. But time, and the growing sense of "don't mess it up" led to constant excuses for not starting. Since my last woodworking class ended last week, I thought it was time.
> 
> ...


Looking great so far.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

siavosh said:


> *Design, Milling and Layout*
> 
> This project has been a long time coming. Since I got the woodworking bug over a year ago, one of the projects I've been thinking about has been a traditional Japanese style toolbox for my growing set of tools. I got the wood for the project from a professional woodworker selling his off-cuts almost a year ago in anticipation of this project. But time, and the growing sense of "don't mess it up" led to constant excuses for not starting. Since my last woodworking class ended last week, I thought it was time.
> 
> ...


Nice design and layout, keep doing the good work!


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

siavosh said:


> *Design, Milling and Layout*
> 
> This project has been a long time coming. Since I got the woodworking bug over a year ago, one of the projects I've been thinking about has been a traditional Japanese style toolbox for my growing set of tools. I got the wood for the project from a professional woodworker selling his off-cuts almost a year ago in anticipation of this project. But time, and the growing sense of "don't mess it up" led to constant excuses for not starting. Since my last woodworking class ended last week, I thought it was time.
> 
> ...


Thanks, getting nervous as I get ready to make the first cuts..


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

*Mortising, slow going*

I double checked the layout this morning, fixed them. then decided to tweek the size of the dovetails to be more safe and reduce the risk of splitting. Then I set about mortising. One of my biggest limitations in woodworking in an apartment is not being an obnoxious neighbor and banging on a chisel all day with folks trying to enjoy their weekend below you. So I went ahead and used my brace and bit to remove some of the waste, but at the end of the day you gotta bang on those chisels. I ended the day with only two sides of the main box mortised and sawed. Hopefully some more time tomorrow. I can see already this is going to be a multi-week project.

Double checking the layout.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

siavosh said:


> *Mortising, slow going*
> 
> I double checked the layout this morning, fixed them. then decided to tweek the size of the dovetails to be more safe and reduce the risk of splitting. Then I set about mortising. One of my biggest limitations in woodworking in an apartment is not being an obnoxious neighbor and banging on a chisel all day with folks trying to enjoy their weekend below you. So I went ahead and used my brace and bit to remove some of the waste, but at the end of the day you gotta bang on those chisels. I ended the day with only two sides of the main box mortised and sawed. Hopefully some more time tomorrow. I can see already this is going to be a multi-week project.
> 
> Double checking the layout.


Your layout reminds me of my toolbox. I built my Japanese toolbox as a project in Chris Hall's Japanese joinery class. My toolbox is built using douglas fir and claro walnut. I hand cut about half the mortises and used a router on the other half. I used a sloped guide block to create the sides for the wedged mortises. On almost all my joints, I used a 1-2-3 block as a guide for the chisel to get the cut vertical to the layout line. To get cleaner end grain cuts, Chris suggested using camellia oil to soften the end grain. Camellia oil is very light and evaporates after a few days. Except for a dab of glue in the wedges, no other glue was used in the joints. If you interested, I can post pictures of my tool trays later.


















Its really impressive that you are able to get this work done given the limitations of your neighbors. I always wanted to take Jay's class, but was too lazy to drive-up Saturday mornings from the south bay.


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

siavosh said:


> *Mortising, slow going*
> 
> I double checked the layout this morning, fixed them. then decided to tweek the size of the dovetails to be more safe and reduce the risk of splitting. Then I set about mortising. One of my biggest limitations in woodworking in an apartment is not being an obnoxious neighbor and banging on a chisel all day with folks trying to enjoy their weekend below you. So I went ahead and used my brace and bit to remove some of the waste, but at the end of the day you gotta bang on those chisels. I ended the day with only two sides of the main box mortised and sawed. Hopefully some more time tomorrow. I can see already this is going to be a multi-week project.
> 
> Double checking the layout.


David, that's stunning. The wood choice is beautiful, I didn't know douglas fir can look that good! I'd love to see more pictures of the tool trays; I'm curious how they work with this type of toolbox.

I'm a big fan of Chris' site, and I did see his sketch up design for this when I was collecting samples. Too bad I missed the class. I was concerned about the wedged mortises blowing out the edges of the board, but I guess it takes a light touch? Also I wasn't familiar with 1-2-3 blocks, are these just square blocks to help align your chisels? Thanks for the camelia oil tip, I used it on my tools, but will definitely give it a try.

I had the same concern about Jay's Saturday morning class since I commuted from SF. It's not nearly as far as south bay, but the class was so much fun for a novice like me, a strong cup of coffee usually pulled me through


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

siavosh said:


> *Mortising, slow going*
> 
> I double checked the layout this morning, fixed them. then decided to tweek the size of the dovetails to be more safe and reduce the risk of splitting. Then I set about mortising. One of my biggest limitations in woodworking in an apartment is not being an obnoxious neighbor and banging on a chisel all day with folks trying to enjoy their weekend below you. So I went ahead and used my brace and bit to remove some of the waste, but at the end of the day you gotta bang on those chisels. I ended the day with only two sides of the main box mortised and sawed. Hopefully some more time tomorrow. I can see already this is going to be a multi-week project.
> 
> Double checking the layout.


apt living… i remember those days  could look into speaker building for platforms and ideas to dampen and lessen vibration for chisel and mallet strikes. a 1 foot thick 48" x 48" granite platform comes to mind


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

siavosh said:


> *Mortising, slow going*
> 
> I double checked the layout this morning, fixed them. then decided to tweek the size of the dovetails to be more safe and reduce the risk of splitting. Then I set about mortising. One of my biggest limitations in woodworking in an apartment is not being an obnoxious neighbor and banging on a chisel all day with folks trying to enjoy their weekend below you. So I went ahead and used my brace and bit to remove some of the waste, but at the end of the day you gotta bang on those chisels. I ended the day with only two sides of the main box mortised and sawed. Hopefully some more time tomorrow. I can see already this is going to be a multi-week project.
> 
> Double checking the layout.


Beautiful work, gents.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

siavosh said:


> *Mortising, slow going*
> 
> I double checked the layout this morning, fixed them. then decided to tweek the size of the dovetails to be more safe and reduce the risk of splitting. Then I set about mortising. One of my biggest limitations in woodworking in an apartment is not being an obnoxious neighbor and banging on a chisel all day with folks trying to enjoy their weekend below you. So I went ahead and used my brace and bit to remove some of the waste, but at the end of the day you gotta bang on those chisels. I ended the day with only two sides of the main box mortised and sawed. Hopefully some more time tomorrow. I can see already this is going to be a multi-week project.
> 
> Double checking the layout.


Chris Hall's study group is really more like a self paced build along. Chris offers a design and a method for building the project, but encourages the participants to work in whatever manner they are most comfortable. The designs are also open to modifications. He will answer question as people work on projects, but does not really handhold you through. You can join his online study group at any time, and work on an old project or the current one, so you have not missed your chance. Be aware that his projects are not easy. The toolbox was his first project and it required tons of hours on my part as a novice. He takes detailed photos along the way, so the projects are easy to follow. You just need the persistence and skill to complete them. I dropped out due to time, lack of drive, and workspace constraints, though my constraints are nothing like yours! I learned a lot and would highly recommend his class. Chris really does not like auditors, and expects everyone to participate. After I complete my workbench this year (I hope), I'll rejoin his study group.

The 1-2-3 blocks are machinist reference blocks, 1 inch by 2 inches by 3 inches. The import brands are really cheap and far more accurate than I need. I bought mine from use-enco.com, but you can get them anywhere. As you surmised, just clamp them to the line and use as guide blocks for the chisel.

If I remember correctly, we used a slope of 1:8 for most of the wedged tenons. It depended on the thickness of the wood being joined. The side of the toolbox are 3/8 inch. The wedges are cut at the same slope so you are not really putting undue stress on the joint or wood. I did not blowout any mortise, but I did split some of my wedged floating tenons. Luckily they still held inspire of the split. If you join Chris's study group, get a good set of calipers, because Chris is very precise with his measurements.

I did not get a chance today, but I'll take some photos of my trays and post them tomorrow. The number and type of trays were left open to the builder, as it is dependent on the number of tools and type of tools to store. Some opted for a single large tray containing smaller trays, some used handles on the trays for ease of extraction. I used a simple arrangement of two small trays stacked on top of one large tray.


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

siavosh said:


> *Mortising, slow going*
> 
> I double checked the layout this morning, fixed them. then decided to tweek the size of the dovetails to be more safe and reduce the risk of splitting. Then I set about mortising. One of my biggest limitations in woodworking in an apartment is not being an obnoxious neighbor and banging on a chisel all day with folks trying to enjoy their weekend below you. So I went ahead and used my brace and bit to remove some of the waste, but at the end of the day you gotta bang on those chisels. I ended the day with only two sides of the main box mortised and sawed. Hopefully some more time tomorrow. I can see already this is going to be a multi-week project.
> 
> Double checking the layout.


Thanks David, I think I'll start looking both for a 1-2-3 block and some calipers  His online study group is starting to sound pretty intense. Hopefully after a couple more independent projects I'll have the confidence to join.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

siavosh said:


> *Mortising, slow going*
> 
> I double checked the layout this morning, fixed them. then decided to tweek the size of the dovetails to be more safe and reduce the risk of splitting. Then I set about mortising. One of my biggest limitations in woodworking in an apartment is not being an obnoxious neighbor and banging on a chisel all day with folks trying to enjoy their weekend below you. So I went ahead and used my brace and bit to remove some of the waste, but at the end of the day you gotta bang on those chisels. I ended the day with only two sides of the main box mortised and sawed. Hopefully some more time tomorrow. I can see already this is going to be a multi-week project.
> 
> Double checking the layout.


Calipers are awesome.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

siavosh said:


> *Mortising, slow going*
> 
> I double checked the layout this morning, fixed them. then decided to tweek the size of the dovetails to be more safe and reduce the risk of splitting. Then I set about mortising. One of my biggest limitations in woodworking in an apartment is not being an obnoxious neighbor and banging on a chisel all day with folks trying to enjoy their weekend below you. So I went ahead and used my brace and bit to remove some of the waste, but at the end of the day you gotta bang on those chisels. I ended the day with only two sides of the main box mortised and sawed. Hopefully some more time tomorrow. I can see already this is going to be a multi-week project.
> 
> Double checking the layout.


Here are a few photos of my toolbox with trays. There are 2 trays sitting on top of 1 wide tray. I am still working out how to compartmentalize the wide tray. I also miscalculated on allowing for the height of the trays, so they are more shallow than I would have liked. Next time, i'll make the toolbox one and a half inches taller. The total weight is 58 lbs.




























Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

siavosh said:


> *Mortising, slow going*
> 
> I double checked the layout this morning, fixed them. then decided to tweek the size of the dovetails to be more safe and reduce the risk of splitting. Then I set about mortising. One of my biggest limitations in woodworking in an apartment is not being an obnoxious neighbor and banging on a chisel all day with folks trying to enjoy their weekend below you. So I went ahead and used my brace and bit to remove some of the waste, but at the end of the day you gotta bang on those chisels. I ended the day with only two sides of the main box mortised and sawed. Hopefully some more time tomorrow. I can see already this is going to be a multi-week project.
> 
> Double checking the layout.


Thanks David! The trays look great, not to mention your drool worthy collection of tools. I wasn't considering a tray originally, but seeing these, I think I might need at least one to help organize all the small random items I have. Thanks again, really inspiring.


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

*Mortises, Tennons, Pins and Dovetails*

This weekend I was back to the build. I warned the wife and commandeered the dining table and began Saturday morning with great eagerness.










But before I could return to chopping out some mortises, I had to address a blowout from the previous weekend. I'm learning that being tired, impatient, and wielding dull tools will inevitably lead to bad things in woodworking (and probably most everything else). If you're lucky, you won't get hurt and it'll just lead to a marring of your work and ego. That's what happened to me, too many aggressive chops on the mortises, led to some cracks that thankfully could be fixed with a little glue more or less.

Here are the puzzle pieces and the prep for surgery.










Clamp and final reveal.



















Not bad, but I'll keep it facing inside the box.

The rest of the weekend was a whole lot of chopping and pairing. I used my workmate, the poor man's Moxon's vise. I've often wanted to sell it, but you just can't beat it's versatility.










Five minutes later, it's a makeshift sharpening station.










@djwong gave an excellent tip to use a guide piece, 1-2-3 blocks, to help with the mortises. I'm planning on ordering one (which I'd never heard of before), but in the mean time I used a relatively square piece of scrap to guide the chisel. Most excellent.










My biggest worry with the design of the end was if the combination of the dovetail and mortises so close to each other would pose a weakness at the end of the board. Only one way to find out.



















So far it feels very sturdy, but I'm keeping an eye for any hairline cracks.

Overall a productive weekend, but I spent almost a third of it working on the final fit of the joinery. I really need to trust my layouts more and saw on the line, otherwise complexity and ill fitting joints ensue.










Next week, I'll try tackling the bottom. Until next time, thanks for reading!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

siavosh said:


> *Mortises, Tennons, Pins and Dovetails*
> 
> This weekend I was back to the build. I warned the wife and commandeered the dining table and began Saturday morning with great eagerness.
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful, fine work.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

siavosh said:


> *Mortises, Tennons, Pins and Dovetails*
> 
> This weekend I was back to the build. I warned the wife and commandeered the dining table and began Saturday morning with great eagerness.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Mads! Your own toolbox was one of the inspirations


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

siavosh said:


> *Mortises, Tennons, Pins and Dovetails*
> 
> This weekend I was back to the build. I warned the wife and commandeered the dining table and began Saturday morning with great eagerness.
> 
> ...


I love to se your tools and especially that you admit and fix your mistakes on the blog, this is what we all learn from.
Looks like you have a wonderful time.
Thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

*Grooves and rebates*

Work on the toolbox has been very intermittent given other commitments, but figured I'd quickly document the fitting of the bottom of the toolbox. Every time I use my grooving plane, I appreciate it more and promise myself not to underestimate its humble looks.










The grooves where made on all four sides of the box. Since the sides overshoot the ends by about 3/4" by design, I initially thought they'd be stopped grooves, but from my research this would require a lot of chisel work, and I doubt I could of made them clean. Given that, the groves go all the way.

I wanted the bottom to be flush, so this required rebates to be made in the bottom panel. The two scoring blades on the grooving plane really helped here on the cross grain rebates. Wonderful tool!










As I made the rebates, I constantly checked the fit and trimmed when necessary.



















Not too shabby I think.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

siavosh said:


> *Grooves and rebates*
> 
> Work on the toolbox has been very intermittent given other commitments, but figured I'd quickly document the fitting of the bottom of the toolbox. Every time I use my grooving plane, I appreciate it more and promise myself not to underestimate its humble looks.
> 
> ...


Keep doing the good work siavosh!


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

*Finally*

So after what feels like more than a month of travel and flu, I got a chance to finish the toolbox this past weekend. After a fair bit frustration (and fun), I built a toolbox that stays true to its name. I was hoping I'd end up with a high class sleek version of the classic sliding lid Japanese toolbox, but after a prolong and humbling experience, I'm happy it can just carry my tools. At some point, I'd like to add in a tray for the smaller items, but I think it can wait. Some action shots below from the last weekend sprint.



















(Make sure you tell your spouse how much you love them before undertaking the final smoothing in the kitchen)



























































































With a home for all my tools (and room for more!), I'm off to the next item on my list! Thanks for following along.


----------



## ajw1978 (Jul 5, 2014)

siavosh said:


> *Finally*
> 
> So after what feels like more than a month of travel and flu, I got a chance to finish the toolbox this past weekend. After a fair bit frustration (and fun), I built a toolbox that stays true to its name. I was hoping I'd end up with a high class sleek version of the classic sliding lid Japanese toolbox, but after a prolong and humbling experience, I'm happy it can just carry my tools. At some point, I'd like to add in a tray for the smaller items, but I think it can wait. Some action shots below from the last weekend sprint.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Well done.


----------



## skipmathews (May 2, 2013)

siavosh said:


> *Finally*
> 
> So after what feels like more than a month of travel and flu, I got a chance to finish the toolbox this past weekend. After a fair bit frustration (and fun), I built a toolbox that stays true to its name. I was hoping I'd end up with a high class sleek version of the classic sliding lid Japanese toolbox, but after a prolong and humbling experience, I'm happy it can just carry my tools. At some point, I'd like to add in a tray for the smaller items, but I think it can wait. Some action shots below from the last weekend sprint.
> 
> ...


I've never seen anything like that… I really like it!
The joinery is exceptional!


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

siavosh said:


> *Finally*
> 
> So after what feels like more than a month of travel and flu, I got a chance to finish the toolbox this past weekend. After a fair bit frustration (and fun), I built a toolbox that stays true to its name. I was hoping I'd end up with a high class sleek version of the classic sliding lid Japanese toolbox, but after a prolong and humbling experience, I'm happy it can just carry my tools. At some point, I'd like to add in a tray for the smaller items, but I think it can wait. Some action shots below from the last weekend sprint.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks. Skip, I hope the joinery holds!


----------



## TonyJ66 (Aug 23, 2017)

siavosh said:


> *Finally*
> 
> So after what feels like more than a month of travel and flu, I got a chance to finish the toolbox this past weekend. After a fair bit frustration (and fun), I built a toolbox that stays true to its name. I was hoping I'd end up with a high class sleek version of the classic sliding lid Japanese toolbox, but after a prolong and humbling experience, I'm happy it can just carry my tools. At some point, I'd like to add in a tray for the smaller items, but I think it can wait. Some action shots below from the last weekend sprint.
> 
> ...


Nice looking toolbox, I have been using Japanese tools for the past 9 months, your design is elegent and well executed, the dovetailed handles and through tenons look great, heck of a way to challenge yourself


----------

